# Birth Control & Letting Him Finish Inside Me



## x808x7 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Me and my husband have been married for 11 years and we have 1 child. Lately I have been having a really strong desire for my husband to ejaculate inside me during sex ( I have a totally different orgasm from it!). I am currently on the pill. We are NOT looking to have any more children. Do any of you girls take this risk?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Assuming you're not missing any doses, the pill is 98-99% effective at preventing pregnancy. That's assuming the presence of sperm.

You have to decide for yourself whether a 1% risk is too large of a risk.

When my wife and I relied on the pill, we never used secondary birth control methods. And we didn't get pregnant until after we stopped using any birth control.


----------



## WonderfulWifeToBe (Nov 7, 2011)

I did, and still do! 
On birth control for over 2 years, and always let my fiance finish in me. Theres always that 1% risk, but thats for you to decide.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I used depo, pill (never took it all the time now I have a 4 yr old), mirena, back to the pill to help with an ovarian cyst. 

There is a small risk if you take it religiously. Of course that risk grows the more lacks you become with taking it on time and everyday.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

23 years on the pill.... no problems!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Have him get the V. It's not that painful as long as he sits on a bag of ice the whole day, and is waited on by you. I'm serious about this. I healed in one day by sitting in a chair on a bag of ice, doing nothing but watching TV and eating the meals brought to me. Of course there are the bathroom breaks. He will have to wait a few weeks before he takes a sample in to be checked for sperm to make sure that the procedure worked. Once he gets the all clear, no pills or condoms again!


Oh, big item! Tell him to shave himself down there before he goes. The nurses have their own method which might not be compatible with the goal of no cuts.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My nephew is a birth control baby 

That being said, I didn't use birth control and didn't get pregnant in 9 years (just charted and avoided sex during my ovulation week.

You could take the pill and avoid during that time. Or just pull out during that time.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

BC works if you follow the directions and take those pills, unfortunately lots of women get sloppy and skip pills during the month and then blame them for not working.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

Been finishing inside my wife (who's on the pill) for 11 years with not so much as a pregnancy scare.

But she's super diligent and takes the pill at the same time every day. And when she's on antibiotics, we're more careful (no finishing inside, condoms, whatever).


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> BC works if you follow the directions and take those pills, unfortunately lots of women get sloppy and skip pills during the month and then blame them for not working.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

I have been on BC (Pill or Depo) for twelve years and I have NEVER had an unplanned pregnancy. If I can do it, others can as well.

The OP can let her hubby finish inside her, as long as she is mindful of taking her pill.

Some women purposely skip pills, in an attempt to trap a man with a pregnancy. That is what happened to my younger brother. Fortunately, he realized what an awful person his child's mother was (she slept with his best friend) and left her.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

If you are _only_ using the pill, be extra vigilant! I am 99% sure my wife missed a dose when she got pregnant.

We are using condoms for now, except for the first few days after her period. She is supposed to go to the doc to get some kind of IUD implant but keeps putting it off. so the end of her period is a very happy time for me. Condoms suck


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

nader said:


> If you are _only_ using the pill, be extra vigilant! I am 99% sure my wife missed a dose when she got pregnant.
> 
> We are using condoms for now, except for the first few days after her period. She is supposed to go to the doc to get some kind of IUD implant but keeps putting it off. so the end of her period is a very happy time for me. Condoms suck


Not necessarily. The pill is NOT 100% effective. So she could have been faithful (like my sister) and got pregnant. My brother-in-law was happy but my sister was not! LOL! She was so angry at first ebcause she had been SO diligent about the pill. Oh well, he's a cute kid and she is happy now


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

HerToo said:


> Have him get the V. It's not that painful as long as he sits on a bag of ice the whole day, and is waited on by you. I'm serious about this. I healed in one day by sitting in a chair on a bag of ice, doing nothing but watching TV and eating the meals brought to me. Of course there are the bathroom breaks. He will have to wait a few weeks before he takes a sample in to be checked for sperm to make sure that the procedure worked. Once he gets the all clear, no pills or condoms again!
> 
> 
> Oh, big item! Tell him to shave himself down there before he goes. The nurses have their own method which might not be compatible with the goal of no cuts.


As a guy, the V is the way to go. Of course, I hope your husband doesn't get the same treatment I did when I took the sample in. I swear it seemed like the waiting room was full, and the moment the receptionist saw the brown paper bag from across the room, she said, "Is that your sperm sample, Mr. Halien?"


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Halien said:


> As a guy, the V is the way to go. Of course, I hope your husband doesn't get the same treatment I did when I took the sample in. I swear it seemed like the waiting room was full, and the moment the receptionist saw the brown paper bag from across the room, she said, "Is that your sperm sample, Mr. Halien?"


"Oh sperm? I thought you said to bring in a stool sample..."


My husband never got his tested 

We just took that gamble and it's been almost 3 years and no babies!


----------



## jumble (Oct 9, 2011)

My lovely wife has been on the pill since before we got together 15+ years ago. She diligently takes it EVERY evening. There has only been a handful of times when she has been a few days without because of running out and not having a script for more. We abstained for a few days till that was rectified and no problems.

We have 2 beautiful kids that as far as we can tell were conceived within a couple of weeks of her stopping taking the pill intentionally for us to conceive. My (possibly incorrect) assumption is that as a couple we are very fertile as many others can take months or years after stopping birth control. Therefore, assuming further that we are(or maybe were) very fertile and my wife was very diligent in taking the pill, I would say the odd 1-2% failure rate is more likely due to missing the dose. To the OP I would have thought that taking the pill was so your partner DIDN'T have to pull out.

As far as getting THE SNIP, none of you guys are making it any easier a decision to make. I keep hearing how simple and unimposing it is and warm to the idea, but then someone always recounts a negative and that sets me back months LOL.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

jumble said:


> As far as getting THE SNIP, none of you guys are making it any easier a decision to make. I keep hearing how simple and unimposing it is and warm to the idea, but then someone always recounts a negative and that sets me back months LOL.


Its not bad at all. Just realize that the most beautiful woman, next to your wife, to handle your 'junk' might be the one holding a razor blade to your genitals, shaving those parts you missed. The room will feel like the inside of a chest freezor, and if you say, "its usually bigger", she's heard it a million times.

Piece of cake!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot Halien! Your words made me feel better, since my husband is getting to snippity snip in January. :smthumbup:


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

My only comment on the snip snip is that it took longer to heal than they told me. The doctor said I'd be back to running on the treadmill in a week. In reality, it was about 6 weeks to 2 months before I could stand up without just a little bit of discomfort. However, several months later I can't honestly tell I ever had the surgery.

Definitely the safest, easiest way to go. And if your insurance plan covers it, it's pretty cheap, too! I think I paid a $15 co-pay for mine!


----------



## jumble (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks hurtnohio you set me back another 3 months lol.


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

jumble said:


> Thanks hurtnohio you set me back another 3 months lol.


I was actually trying to be encouraging. My doctor told me not to read anything on the Internet about supposed "first hand" accounts, or else it would scare me out of it. I was trying to say that things weren't as easy as the doctor said, but they were far easier than some of the scary stuff I saw on the Internet!

Just do it. Think about the possibilities 3 months from now.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm ready to nurse my husband through the healing period.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

I know this is frowned on big time but we have been married 19 yrs and have 4 planned kids and use the withdrawl method around my fertile time. I too loooooove the feeling of him finishing in me. When he pulls out I either drink him or he cums on me. My ob/gyn always warns me but his method has always worked for us and we are happy. As we are getting older though, he is talking about getting a V, but we are nervous about possible changes in the intesnsity of his orgasms. It happened to one of his friends. nevertheless, I desire and love his body so much that he will ultimately have to make that decision


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

annagarret said:


> I know this is frowned on big time but we have been married 19 yrs and have 4 planned kids and use the withdrawl method around my fertile time. I too loooooove the feeling of him finishing in me. When he pulls out I either drink him or he cums on me. My ob/gyn always warns me but his method has always worked for us and we are happy. As we are getting older though, he is talking about getting a V, but we are nervous about possible changes in the intesnsity of his orgasms. It happened to one of his friends. nevertheless, I desire and love his body so much that he will ultimately have to make that decision


My husband's orgasms didn't change. We were having sex about 5 days after his snip (with protection that time). He still has awesome orgasms, but now his semen is more watery. No longer sticky--- I like it. It's easier to swallow.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My husband's orgasms didn't change. We were having sex about 5 days after his snip (with protection that time). He still has awesome orgasms, but now his semen is more watery. No longer sticky--- I like it. It's easier to swallow.


thank you for sharing, it's been been a concern. I would like it but don't want to push it on him.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We were concerned too but the prospect of another baby was more concerning LOL! He did it and nothing sexually changed.


----------

